# How soon after failed IVF can I have FET?



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

I had a confirmed bfn on 19/02 and have now decided to try FET with the donor frosties we have from 2 years ago. Does anyone know how long doctors like you to wait after a failed IVF before having FET?

Thanks
Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your bfn 

You have to consider whether you were having Natural (unmedicated) FET or a medicated treatment as this may make a difference.

However, we had fresh ivf last year and our consultant preferred us to wait 3mths  before starting natural FET...and then we waited another 3mths after the 1st FET before starting the 2nd (both were "natural" cycles)...just gives us an emotional & physical break.

I think this is something you really need to discuss with your consultant as they will know your medical history so obviously best places to advise you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Lou my clinic say only i AF is needed to check all is ok & then you can go ahead with FET on the next AF so they all differ, you will need to ask yours what their policy is

mo x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
Sorry u had a bfn,  good to hear u got some frozen  
sorry i cant be much help but It really depends on your clinic. I had neg icsi 16/2/07 and wen i had my follow up consultation on the 21/2/07 i was given the pill on that day to start taking to prepare me ready for medicated fet, which iam just waiting for my period to begin which should be in about 2 weeks! What i read on here and other sites people were saying 2/3 month before starting again to give your body a break, so wen i started straight away i was shocked so it does really depend on your clinic hun. 
Have u had a follow up consultation yet?

Wish u loads of luck! 
Jenna xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

I got my BFN on Thursday backed up by testing 2 days later (today) and still BFN.

I spoke to my consultant this morning regarding FET and he said to wait a month or two.

I asked if I could start straight away and medically he said I could but psychologically he said it's better to wait a month or two - although I am ok and fully accept that it hasn't worked this time - I knew the odds of it working were far outweighed by the odds of it working ... so kept my feet on the ground ... although obviously I am disappointed as you can't help but have some hope.

Then I thought about things and you are more fertile the month following an unsuccessfull IVF so I've decided to just try naturally that month (we're unexplained) and if that works it will save £££'s ... if not it's onto FET assuming the frosties we have survive the freeze/thaw.

Hope that helps and hope you're not too upset at your BFN xx

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

So sorry to hear about your BFN   

I think it all depends on two things ~ your clinic (mine said 1 cycle) and also, how you feel in youself, mentally and physically.    I personally always dealt with a BFN by plughing myself into another cycle, not sure how emotionally healthy that was, but it helped at the time!

Wishing you the very best of luck  

Marie xxx


----------

